# Shalamar Medical College Hostels



## armaan malik (Sep 28, 2012)

Anyone. Currently residing in the hostel do tell about the condition ,number of students sharing one room activities and important places around it to move to in free time


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Males Hostel is located outside the college premises. I really like the male hostel because PAF Cinema is just 5 minutes walk from there. Mall of Lahore takes a 10 minute walk. And, Fortress Stadium is a 5 minute drive away. It's location is pretty good.

3 students share the room
Female Hostels are inside the campus, right next to MBBS building. And, 2 females will share one room as per the new policy.


----------



## Alitalia98 (Apr 25, 2021)

Anyone can give me number of shalamar boys hostel and do they have van facility


----------

